# Tribute to our 14 1/2 year old Barkley who left us yesterday



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

So beautiful, so moving and so loving. I am so sorry you lost Barkely - he is a gorgeous doggie who is so clearly loved. You have my heartfelt sympathies.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Barkley. Run free at the bridge, dear boy.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! Wonderful video of Barkley, it shows that he loved well and was well loved ♥


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful tribute and beautiful pup! I'm so sorry for your loss of Barkley...RIP dear boy!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry for your loss....Barkley looked like he was loved by all.... My Nitro & Nash are there just recently, hopefully they can be there to welcome Barkley...my thoughts are with you and your family at this time....It's never easy to let them go...


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry you lost your beloved Barkley. How wonderful that you had him for 14 1/2 years. You gave him so much love and time with you. He loved you so much more in return. He was beautiful.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so very sorry about Barkley. That is really something that he lived over 14 years, but even then we never have them long enough.

I loved the video of him. Such a nice tribute of your handsome boy.


----------



## Newman'sKeeper (Feb 10, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Just imagine the smile on his face when you are reunited 
I've lost two in the past year.. never gets easier.


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.
We, too, are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak.
Enjoyed your YouTube tribute!
I also prepared an online memorial for our beloved Kodiak.
I hope Kodi has a new friend, Barkley, at Rainbow Bridge.
*******************************************************
​


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That was a lovely video tribute. He was clearly a very special dog. I'm so sorry you lost him, but so glad you got to have him in your lives for so many years.


----------



## Barkley's Dad (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the kinds words and encouragement. I hope Barkley meets up with your loved ones and thinks he is back at Goldenfest again. He sured like running around with 300 other Goldens all at once so I am sure he is in good company.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Barkley, he was a beautiful boy.

Your tribute to him was very touching and so beautiful. He lived a long good life and I know he'll be missed.

I hope he's found my boy too. 

Godspeed Barkley.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barkley*

dI am so very sorry about BARKLEY and I know that Barkley and my Smooch and Snobear will wait for all of us at the Rainbow Bridge.

I put Barkley on the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...f-goldens-passed-2013-list-6.html#post2208530


----------



## Barkley's Dad (Jan 3, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> dI am so very sorry about BARKLEY and I know that Barkley and my Smooch and Snobear will wait for all of us at the Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> I put Barkley on the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List!


Thank you very much....


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Barkley's tribute video was lovely. It showed your love for him and his love for you and he'll be waiting at the bridge for your reunion. My prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute. I am so sorry for your loss of Barkley. Run free, sweet boy!


----------



## Barkley's Dad (Jan 3, 2013)

Qontry said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you.
> We, too, are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak.
> Enjoyed your YouTube tribute!
> I also prepared an online memorial for our beloved Kodiak.
> ...


I watched your video of Kodi and enjoyed watching everyone grow-up together. Heck, I wish we could come over for the egg hunt. When Kodi started to weaken my heart went out to you as this hits a tender spot for me. Thanks for sharing it with all of us. 

We know how much you are hurting....

Barkley's Dad


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What a loving tribute to a beautiful Barkley. I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## Maggiesdad (Mar 26, 2012)

So sorry to hear...they are always with us!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Your tribute to Barkley was beautiful! Tears are flowing. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CleosMom (Sep 3, 2012)

That video was beautiful and what a great tribute to Barkley. I'm so sorry for your loss. He is just beautiful and very loved and obviously gave you much love too. 

I have to excuse myself so that I can go hug and love on my Rocky, who is 5 months old. To cherish each and every day, hours, minutes. Never want to take for granted any day....Thank you


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sorry for the loss of your Barkley. He will live in your hearts forever!! That was a wonderful tribute to him. RIP sweet Barkley!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A beautiful tribute for a beautiful boy. 14 1/2 makes for a lot of memories, but it's never long enough. Take care.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry! Your tribute to Barkley brought tears to my eyes. 

The pain when they leave us is devastating.


----------



## Ricky C (Nov 5, 2012)

*Barkley Tribute*

Beautiful video tribute. Your grief is shared by all of us who have lost a beloved pet. We went through this a year ago ...losing that "once in a lifetime" dog at nearly 14 yrs. old. Draw on all the wonderful memories and good times with Barkley to help you through this. 14.5 yrs is quite a run and it looks like you provided him a fantastic life. Can't ask for more than that .


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to lose a beloved pet. A tribute like this is a great way to start the healing process for you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your beautiful Barkley. That was a beautiful tribute and very clear to see that you gave him a wonderful life. Keeping you in our thoughts that the loving memories of him will comfort you at this terrible time.


----------



## Barkley's Dad (Jan 3, 2013)

My wife and I want to thank each and everyone of you for your kind comments, wishes and prayers. We really enjoy reading your posts. 

As I ran some errands yesterday, I felt the urge to hurry home to take care of Barkley. This is just one of many instances I have found where Barkley was so much part of our lives and routines. I know the GRF family understands these emotions and supports the process we must all go through after we have lost a loved one. Thank again to all.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Barkley - a beautiful boy who will now be running free at the bridge with many new friends.

He was obviously much loved and has left a massive hole in your lives, but I hope that your happy times spent together will help you through these tough times.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Barkley


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

They take a piece of our hearts with them when they leave us, yet the love we share lasts for an eternity.

A wonderful tribute to your precious Barkley. Please know that too many of us know how you feel. 

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Barkley. You are so fortunate to have had 14 wonderful years, although no period of time will ever be enough. My heart goes out to you and your family - we are grieving the loss of our Oakley who left us on Nov 23rd after 9 short but amazing years! My tears of sorrow are slowly being accompanied by smiles as I think of how much his silliness and love blessed our home each and every day. Rest peacefully Barkley. 
Carol


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Barkley's Dad, my heartfelt condolences on the loss of your lovely boy. I, too, lost an almost 14.5-year-old heart dog coming up on eight years now. The longer you have them, the more in love you become. Barkley will have found our pack of angel pups and been given a waggy welcome. I'm sorry that you and your wife have to go down this path of grief....


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for you loss. It's never easy, but it's the right thing to do.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Barkley, we understand your pain  Run free beautiful boy!


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Barkley. Thank you for sharing his life with us! What a special boy, and what joy he gave to you. My thoughts are with you during this time of goodbyes...........xoxoxoxo Patrice


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Barkley. Your loving tribute honors his memory. The very hardest part of having a beloved dog is when we have to say goodbye. We're never really ready, but there comes a time when we have no other choice. And it is the last loving thing we can do for them. They change our lives forever. ((Hugs))


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That was lovely. What a much loved boy he was. And how lucky you were to have had him with you so long. But no matter how long we have these precious friends, it is never long enough.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. It is such a hard one. I cry everytime someone posts that they had to say goodbye. Take care of yourself..


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Barkley. It's the hardest thing saying good bye to our furbabies. ....Run free sweet boy


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, Barkley looked like a very happy doggy and well loved. Your tribute was beautiful.


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your beloved Barclay. What a life he had at 14 1/2 years old. I feel your loss and it'll take some time.
We lost our golden (Shelby 13 1/2 years) June 2/12 and it still breaks my heart thinking about her.
Your tribute to Barclay was beautiful and he was such a gorgeous dog. He'll be running pain free up at the Rainbow Bridge meeting up with my girl Shelby.
Looking down at you he'll never forget how loved he was during his 14 1/2 years of life. 
Take Care,

Karen & Molly


----------



## Barkley's Dad (Jan 3, 2013)

*Barkley came home yesterday for his final rest*

Again....Thanks to everyone for you kind comments. Barkley came home yesterday for his final rest. It feels good to have him back in the house.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Barkley was such a beautiful boy, it's bittersweet when you have them back home, at least it was for me when I lost my boy 2 years ago.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I so sorry for your loss of Barkley. Losing them is so difficult. Our prayers go out to you and your family.

Run free dear Barkley. Our bridge boy Rhett and many others are waiting to play with you at the bridge.


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute,it made me cry thinking of my baby Kula. I'm so sorry for your loss but what a great life you gave him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. I know I am coming late to this thread, but wanted to pay a tribute to such a beautiful boy. Hope in time thinking of him brings smile more often than tears.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I just saw this thread. So sorry for your loss. We hope the passage of time is helping.

Now, Barkley is known around the world. What a beautiful boy


----------

